# My humble set up!



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is my classic with Silvia wand I got today. With Mc2 of course.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks nice and snug , bet your getting massively better coffee than you used to now !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a good pairing. What were you using to grind before?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I had a Porlex hand grinder.

Was good but no time to use it during the mornings!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice but....... what's in the Motta box? Tamper is my guess


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Very nice but....... what's in the Motta box? Tamper is my guess


Correct!

Want a Motta jug but already spent too much after just getting paid last week!

Still need to buy knockbox, not going to get tamp mat will just get a a towel like this for tamping.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/bar-towels-and-brushes/black-espresso-bar-square-towel

Good idea?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try galla coffee for grindenstein knock boxes got mine from them via ebay (good for puly-caff too)


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Try galla coffee for grindenstein knock boxes got mine from them via ebay (good for puly-caff too)


Cheers they seem to be cheapest.


----------

